# Stoney Creek metropark "outing"



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi fellow sportspeople !

I know it's WAY early but the earlier the better for turnout. I'm sure there will be several ice outings this season but for now let's start thinking about a little get together at Stoney Creek Metropark. We have a lot of members within a reasonable distance of the park and it has LOTS of parking and easy access. We did a small outing last year and had a good time. I'm sure we'll have a GREAT time regardless of how many fish we catch. 

Anybody out there game ? I'm thinking a Sunday morning/afternoon type thing. Lets see how many are interested and as we get closer to ice we can settle on a date. Bring the kids and lets have a ball ! Hope to get a good turnout.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds good to me, just let me know when and what to bring.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Oh yeah, I am already planning on this. I like the idea of having a family orientedd outing as well as some for the big kids 


We can shovel off an area near the building there, for a skating rink, so we can occupy the kids when the bite is slow.

I took the girls a few times last year and they loved it (in short doses).


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

sounds good to me I'll bring the Ice


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Me and the kids are in.....

Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Let's do it...


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Where is Stoney Creek Metropark?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The park is located at 26 mile and Mound. 

Park Map

Park Info


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

oh geez, twist my arm.... i'm there. one of these decades i'm going to figure out that reservoir and be able to catch decent fish outta there.

steve


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'v never fished it on ice and only fished it 1 time in open water. sounds like a challenge. What kind of fish do you guys look for in that lake?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, baby, let's do it! Any dates in mind yet, John?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Not sure yet on a date yet Mags. But as the weather cools and the water starts to firm up, so can the date.  We'll see what the weather does over the next month and get things worked out.

Ed,
I know there are perch, gills, and BIG Crappie in there. Also some eyes and pike. It can be a tough lake to figure out but I KNOW there are fish in there !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Probably after Jan. 1. should be enough ice.

2 miles from home, I'll be there.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Got a two hour drive but I'll try to make it. Want to meet those of you that don't want to come to Chemung. LOL!!!....Patch


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If it happens on a Sunday, I'm in.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

patch, i'll be at chemung too, lol. go figger, have truck, will travel.

steve


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

We had a ball at the last one (Metro); count us in for sure!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Love to come.
Maybe we could start an Outing Circuit: Stoney Creek, LSC, Chemung, Lake Ovid......?


----------

